# softcore vs. hardcore rounder



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

good morning all, time for a new rounder but cant decide between a soft or hard core baler, what advantages and draw backs of both. I have an old hesston 5600 and it is time to upgrade, I would prefer a 4x5 rounder. thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Used to be the softcore fixed chamber rounders could make a far denser outside on a bale that shed rain better. The newer variable chambers can make nearly as tight of bale now. I've heard the soft core don't do silage well, too much air in the middle.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another thing with a softcore baler, if you ad any kind of moisture meter in the future, you won't get a accurate moisture reading until a soft core baler is almost done with that bale and is compressing the hay.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hard core all the way!!


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

soft core; a little more forgiving on moisture,a harder outside shell [ to shed moisture better ] , one size bale only,if you don't pack it enough bale will squat,be soft& rot outside in the weather, and UGLY BALE,bale almost wont sell.
hard core; able to use moisture meter, vary bale size [height],new hard core almost as hard outer shell,better monitors,easier to use netwrap, GOOD LOOKING BALE ,sell good. 
I still love/ hate my M&W 4500, Cows & horses have never complained about how ugly the bale is though.

scrapiron


----------



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

thanks for the replies, I will be selling not feeding hay and all will be sheltered and stacked so I would guess a hard core would be better , any suggestions. Been looking at the vermeers and hesstons any particular models better than the other. thanks


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The newer models are all real good with the mega pickups and net wrap. They seldom ever plug and they are so much faster. I have a super M Vermeer that I am happy with. I have baled hay at 15 to 16 miles an hour and routinely at 10 to 12 miles/hr. And with the old style balers It would take 2 of them to role up as much hay in the same amount of time. Mel


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

An open throat baler will handle large windrows with less difficulty than the closed throat balers. I believe most modern balers are now open throat.
I also like the vertical chamber concept, which along with the open throat, pretty much makes a baler form a bale.
I have only run round balers for a couple of years, always squared and had my rounds rolled by a neighbor friend. I do not have the experience of many members on this forum.
I bought a couple of used balers, older technology, and decided to pull the trigger and go late model.
Brand name can be a good thing. It can also be misleading because companies are always trying to improve their product.
I looked at some used Vermeer balers that were in really nice shape. I discovered that the net wrap on balers before the upgrade was made did not work well. Some also had closed throat and horizontal chamber.
These were not old balers, just not as modern. They were cutting edge during the time they were built.
I found the same thing with most brands.
I narrowed my choices to Deere and Vermeer. Both were good balers and offered good dealers and dealer support. (We lost our NH dealer)
Both the Deere and Vermeer dealers told me if I bought a baler from them, new or used, that they would loan me a free baler if mine broke down and needed repair.
Both understood that hay on the ground needing baled is akin to a natural disaster if a baler breaks.

I talked to friends, made some new friends, when I began looking for which baler to buy. I also read all the arguments and discussions I could find online. That proved interesting and entertaining.
I am sure there are members here who have been through the improvements made during the evolution of round balers. They can better relate the importance of certain features.

Happy baling.


----------



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

good advice , looking at a vermeer 554 xl and a hesston 540, leaning more to the yellow one. anything on either i should loo out for.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The XLs' are good solid balers. They are not as fast as the M or Super M though. By your handle I can tell you know good cattle! I have quite a little simmental blood in my herd to. Mel


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Swmhay might be the one to talk to about Vermeer. From what I have seen and heard, they make some of the best hay equipment around and most of my commercial hay friends use them exclusively. Cy has been using them and probably knows which ones are good and what will suit your operation. Mike


----------



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

been running sim. in my herd since 1988, mamas are good milkers and rarely need to pull calves, bulls are docile and one can work them easily, been getting into the angus side the past 15 years , consumer wants angus so for me simangus fits the bill.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vermeer XL series is a good baler for it's time.Makes a nice tight bale.The netwrap system wasn't the greatest on that sieries.The rubber feed roller liked to wrap.Use alot of baby powder.

Vermeer came out with a N baler 4 x 5.It has the same features/netwrap system as Super M's.


----------

